# ga15: pain in the a$$!



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi guys.
I've got board searching and this is my only choice.
This engine of mine is driving me crazy! I have this lucino and it has the ga15de engine. I would like to turbo it but I don't know what to do. I can't get an engine swap because now its against the law over here. Now I was thinking; if I would get a t28 turbo and intercooler and put them on with stock internals including stock ecu, and not boosting too much, would it work?
Now I found out that pullys, cams and all that sort of stuff would fit onto my engine but to order to europe it would cost me as if I were buying the stuff double the price! because of the tax, customs and all that crap this country offers me to recieve something!
For the ECU, JWT doesn't program the ga15 and anyways, its JDM so it would be completly different.
I really have no options. nothing at all.
Guys help!


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

might try looking into a emanage, and dont forget about other important things to upgrade:fuel injectors,exhaust, fuel pump. is this the same engine in our sentras the ga16de? if so there is a ton of into out there on turboeing those. good luck with the project


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyway thanks for the help. nobody knows anything about this situation.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

anyway i ordered the e-manage as for fuel managment and the support tool. whan they arrive i'll be going turbo hehe!
the first turbocharged ga15de? :loser:


----------



## georgecheng (Jul 16, 2004)

nissanlucino said:


> anyway i ordered the e-manage as for fuel managment and the support tool. whan they arrive i'll be going turbo hehe!
> the first turbocharged ga15de? :loser:


Like to check with you where the get the turbo kit from? How much is it. Me too using this engine. Thanks.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

There are lots of possible mods for this engine
You can build an interesting na (i know wrong forum )
Or you can go turbo
It is not as simple as build and drive
There is some tuning to be developed if you have no help in your country
There are 2 known carburated e16 engines runing 7 and 9 psi in this forum (both with stock internals) and all parameters had to be set after daily driving and testing
Both are daily drivers 
One thing is sure, you must have an efi system to get serious power from a turbo setup that can be street driven
There is data about carburated 1000+ hp v8 engines, but thats for comp configs only
Hope it helps


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you need larger fuel injectors, you need to know how to tune with e-manage, you'll probably need an adjustable fuel pressure regulator.....a bunch of other things. Turbo manifold, downpipe, intercooler piping, etc.

If you've never put a kit together I think you need to do a LOT of research before spending any more money on parts.


----------



## 4trott (Apr 3, 2005)

In Trinidad & Tobago we have alot of those engines ( I myself have a b14 with one ). Hotshot per. have a kit for the GA16 but they are the same except for the trottle-body position. for the Hotshot kit to bolt up directly you have to get the GA16 intake system. Hope this helps with your project and good luck.


----------

